# Fancifaire Poodle lines?



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone know's of this old poodle bloodline or breeder. I know a lady that has a fancifair poodle that she bred once and she may repeat a breeding eventually. I looked at the pups but honestly couldnt decide on a pup. The parents where beautiful and really balanced. I decided to wait and ended up taking a pup from another litter that didnt work out. 

Anyhow, I just wanted to see if anyone knew of the lady that started this line, details about the pedigree or dogs and etc. I heard from one breeder that she had some beautiful dogs and was well respected. I really havent asked around but thought I better just incase she repeats the breeding in the future. 

Any input on Fancifaire Poodles or pics?

Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I've got a couple pics, since they are in the background of my poo's.
Carole


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That second picture is odd like photoshopped. Wonder why it's photoshopped?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

KPoos said:


> That second picture is odd like photoshopped. Wonder why it's photoshopped?


LOL, I thought that too
The handler's expression is also pretty funny too lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I can really see the fancifair in her stud male then. Fancifaire poodles had some nice bone! Thats one thing I wish I could find more of in some lines. Im not into the thin bone on poodles but enough so they look well balanced. 

I think the photoshopped pic is off a website possibly. Ive seen people alter pics like that for their site. I guess they think its catchy. These pics are old since this poodle line hardly exsist.

Thanks for the pics!


----------

